# Hull Type?



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm on my third year duck hunting and getting ready to pull the trigger on a duck boat. I'm getting tired of rolling my ankles trucking through the cattails. I will use it for fishing, but the primary purpose is to hunt out of. Mostly in the marsh. I was just looking for some opinions on what type hull and from what maker might be the best fit for places like Ogden bay and public shooting grounds. I plan on spending $4500 on a 16ft or larger used setup. I'm in no hurry to purchase this boat as long as i have it before next season. So i have some time to hold out and see what shows up in the classifieds. Any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$4500 including boat, trailer and motor?
This topic has been discussed a lot on this forum, but here's my opinion.
I prefer a 16x48 riveted flat jon for the areas I hunt. I also use my boat in the summer for fishing. If you plan on using the boat late season to break ice, or hunt/fish big water I would recommend an all welded modified V hull boat. I would also recommend a boat that doesn't have a center seat (NCS) this will allow you to haul more gear and have room to move around in the boat. Welded boats are tougher and will last longer than a riveted boat under harsh conditions. Welded boats are heavier and not as easy to move around in shallow water.
What size motor you looking at getting?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Get ready to hear many different opinions as to what is "best", but i bought an all welded 17x56 Express Semi-V eleven years ago and have never regretted it at all. Zero cracks in any of the runners, transom is still 100% (no cracks) ive had it on every WMA in northern Ut, the Spur -when there's water-, Strawberry, Fishlake, Flaming Gorge, American Falls, Blackfoot res, ect. Its good in the nasty big stuff and as long as i have 10"+ of water im/we're good to go in the shallower stuff. Yes it's a little heavy but im not the one b*tching as much about ice when it comes. As long as i can manage a launch, it will cut 2" with very little issue.

BTW: I run a lightly modded, Balanced 35 HyperDrive.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

16 ft rivited with a long tail or save and go 18 welded with a sd but just know its the motor and hp that is key go for a ride in a few you will know what you really want.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

One that floats and doesn't leak and a reliable motor that runs. Been on the wrong end of both of those before.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I would like to put a 20+Hp LT on what i go with. Do any of you have experience with a motor comparable to this attached to a Tracker Grizzly or alumacraft waterfowler?


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Longgun, how do you think your rig would perform with a 25+Hp LT? Surface drives are nice but a little out of my reach.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

FowledLife said:


> I would like to put a 20+Hp LT on what i go with. Do any of you have experience with a motor comparable to this attached to a Tracker Grizzly or alumacraft waterfowler?


Grandpa owned a marina and all the boats we rented were Alumacraft. They are one tough boat, or used to be anyway. How do I know, well they stood up to years and years of rental abuse and one crazy teenager that hit a boat shed that had a telephone pole for the corner post. Oh yeah he was going between 20 and 25 mph on impact. Other than a limp for a few weeks and seriously hurt pride I came out ok and we were able to fix the boat quite nicely and return it to service. We did reinforce the transom on some of the boats when we jacked them with higher HP motors than they should have had on them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FowledLife said:


> I would like to put a 20+Hp LT on what i go with. Do any of you have experience with a motor comparable to this attached to a Tracker Grizzly or alumacraft waterfowler?


20 HP longtail is too small for those boats. I'm surprised the Grizzly 16x48 is max rated for a 25 HP outboard. My riveted Alumacraft 16x48 is max rated at 35 HP. Anyway, the problem with most duck boats is they are overloaded and under powered. Buy the biggest boat and motor you can afford. Don't buy a big nice boat and put a shi++y little motor on it, you won't be happy.;-)
Also, it looks like those boats have a 20" transom so you would need to make sure the longtail is set up for a tall transom and not a short.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

I am pretty much 100% wanting to go with a mod v welded hull, i do see myself breaking ice, it will be a lot nicer with a boat rather than my boots. What is the minimum Hp LT or SD motor you guys would put on a 16 footer?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FowledLife said:


> Longgun, how do you think your rig would perform with a 25+Hp LT? Surface drives are nice but a little out of my reach.


Let me guess..........At least 10 mph slower with a 25 HP longtail. 
I run a 27 HP longtail with 2 people and no gear at 18 mph. 2 people, decoys, gear and dog 15 mph. My boat doesn't weigh 500 lbs. only 300 lbs. So if you had the Alumacraft Waterfowler and was running a 27 HP longtail you would be slower than a 300 lb. boat. Just trying to help give you an idea.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Let me guess..........At least 10 mph slower with a 25 HP longtail.
> I run a 27 HP longtail with 2 people and no gear at 18 mph. 2 people, decoys, gear and dog 15 mph. My boat doesn't weigh 500 lbs. only 300 lbs. So if you had the Alumacraft Waterfowler and was running a 27 HP longtail you would be slower than a 300 lb. boat. Just trying to help give you an idea.


Thanks Fowlmouth, that helps alot looking at it from that perspective. I have read that SDs go faster than a LTs with the same HP rating. Do you know this to be true?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FowledLife said:


> I am pretty much 100% wanting to go with a mod v welded hull, i do see myself breaking ice, it will be a lot nicer with a boat rather than my boots. What is the minimum Hp LT or SD motor you guys would put on a 16 footer?


All Welded Boat.........Probably nothing smaller than a 27 HP for longtail or SD.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FowledLife said:


> Thanks Fowlmouth, that helps alot looking at it from that perspective. I have read that SDs go faster than a LTs with the same HP rating. Do you know this to be true?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

My best advice is don't buy a boat the day after you have a surgery and are still heavily medicated. Don't ask, just trust me on that one. :doh:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

FowledLife said:


> What is the minimum Hp LT or SD motor you guys would put on a 16 footer?


You're asking the wrong question. NEVER think in terms of minimum; only in terms of maximum. Buy the maximum your boat or wallet can handle and you will have your minimum. It's really that simple.
:O--O:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

FowledLife said:


> Longgun, how do you think your rig would perform with a 25+Hp LT? Surface drives are nice but a little out of my reach.


like a barge. before my current motor, i had the 29Kawi LT on it. With loaded weight/gear/"stuff", it was fine for skinney water but anything deeper than 20" it sucked. unloaded w/two people it was fine...

Going with what you have in mind will get you in the water and hunting, just bear in mind its underpowered.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> you're asking the wrong question. Never think in terms of minimum; only in terms of maximum. Buy the maximum your boat or wallet can handle and you will have your minimum. It's really that simple.
> --o:


 ^^^^^^^^^^^^this!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

For what you will pay for those fully welded boats. Just call chuck. They are very close and you will get a lot more for your money. I have a full weld 16x48 with a 27 LT on it. It pushes just fine but the boat is really heavy. So 99 % time I hunt very shallow water and I use my 14x42 riveted with a 18hp LT. The weight is a huge difference. There are many places my 14 can go that the 16 just wont make it. Now a widow maker or any purpose built mud boat hull will float better than either of mine. That's my next purchase. A 16x48 mud hull will run fine with a 25 -27 HP long tail.


----------



## FowledLife (Nov 15, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> For what you will pay for those fully welded boats. Just call chuck. They are very close and you will get a lot more for your money. I have a full weld 16x48 with a 27 LT on it. It pushes just fine but the boat is really heavy. So 99 % time I hunt very shallow water and I use my 14x42 riveted with a 18hp LT. The weight is a huge difference. There are many places my 14 can go that the 16 just wont make it. Now a widow maker or any purpose built mud boat hull will float better than either of mine. That's my next purchase. A 16x48 mud hull will run fine with a 25 -27 HP long tail.


I think i am going to give him a call tomorrow. I might just go that route and save for a motor, or sell/trade my wifes quad for one. LOL... it wouldn't hurt her feelings any, she hates the darn thing. On the other hand a couple of my buddies might hold back a tear.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelweld builds a far better better boat do your homework before making that kind of investment.
(801) 362-5492 Kelly


----------

